# Sage DB wand replacement?



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey does anyone know if the wand on the DB can be replaced with a longer one ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know of a longer one. Why do you want it longer?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

it just seems a bit awkward steaming smaller amounts of milk, maybe i need a 350ml jug, but ideally a longer wand before the bend section would be a better idea.


----------

